# Sending dog away to train



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

We sent our first hunting girl away for training. She was gone for a few months. Once she had reached a certain point in her training, the trainer had us come over on weekends to observe and to train with her. It worked out very well, and my ex was able to train his next dog mostly by himself and working with a friend who was training for field as well


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

this is me i like sending my dog off for the basics Force fetch and collar conditioning takes between 3-4 months to complete for most dogs finish. I did this with my first dog because i knew nothing about training. after she was done with the basic program i brought her home and taught her how to run blinds and i bought some wingers to do marks with. but having the basics done and done right will greatly help you get started in the right direction. 

my second dog is with a pro now but for completely different reasons than the first one i was going to be gone for over a month working out of town and the second i dont have the time like i used to so im keeping him with the pro till they come back from up north at the end of the summer. at that point in time i will take him back and keep his training going.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have a couple of friends with goldens that sent their pups off to Mark Henry over in Boise. Having the knowledge and experience necessary is not always easy.

There is one thing you need to remember to do, set aside time with the pro and yourself with your dog, to go over everything. Don't do it in an afternoon. Spend a few days. I see so many people with dogs they have no idea how to handle after the dog has come back from the pro. So take the time to work with the pro and understand what is going on.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That's a good point, Stacey. I'd definitely want a local trainer so that I could spend time having the trainer teach me everything that Teal has learned. I don't plan to send her away again once she knows the basics, but having that resource is very important. My DH is very concerned that the trainers are going to be cruel to Teal. I've told him we wouldn't send her away to an old school, beat the dog if it makes a mistake trainer. Teal is very sensitive, even for a golden and we need a trainer whom understands and knows how to work with her.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I just spoke with the trainer and he does "ear pinch" training before e-collar. I'm not super familiar with the first part, but it seems pretty common. We'll be heading up Saturday to meet and see the facilities.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

My two cents which are probably not worth much. 

To me it is not the destination that is important but the journey I take with my dogs. I will never send a dog to a trainer, nor will I have had a trainer handle my dog in training. I train with experienced people, I observe what they do and then decide from my observations what will work and what will not work with my dogs. Believe me all three are different. 

I have several books and DVDs that I refer to during the week and then go train on weekends.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm curious as to how much this costs? Is it similar to those breeders who sell GRs with doctorate degrees?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Generally pro trainers for field work charge in the neighborhood of $750/month plus vet bills, food, transportation and entry fees for field trials and hunt tests. Some trainers charge a lot more than $750, it depends on the experience of the trainer and the venue the dog competes in. 

The decision is do you want a hunting partner, a dog that has a Junior Hunting title, a dog that has a higher hunt test title, or a dog that competes well in field trials. Each require different amounts of training. The first dog takes the least time and money. The last dog the most.

The breeders that sell doctorate degrees are selling you a marketing plan. There is nothing quantifiable like a title achieved at a hunt test or field trial. The doctorate those breeders speak of is just fluff used to justify more money for a dog. In my opinion.


----------



## KateC (Apr 14, 2016)

If you do decide to send Teal away with a professional, just be sure to very very carefully check them out My husband wanted to hunt with our now 2yr golden girl Kiya but we didn't know anything about how to train her for that. I got her to do agility with and she is my first golden retriever. My husband decided after getting a recommendation from one of his co-workers for an excellent trainer a bit north of us in WA to send our girl for a 3 month stay to get trained for hunting. When we got Kiya as a pup we were told she descends from hunting lines. She liked to retrieve things from the beginning, but we didn't know how to get her to give things up, so sending her away to be trained made sense. Now I am wishing we hadn't sent her. She left a happy enthusiatic girl and came back very nervous and afraid of men. She barely lets my husband pet her and she runs into her crate if we get out a bumper to try to get her to retrieve. The trainer told us that she would not make a good hunting dog. Lesson learned. Now we are left trying to undue the damage.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I wish I had other people to train with! I've been unable to find any local people over the last 2 years. I live in a rural town where I don't know anyone, nor can't I find any training groups. I was completely unable to force fetch train Archer, and I need Teal to master the basics so that we can teach her simpler things. It is fairly expensive, but the trainer is a professional, I've met him at previous hunt tests. And if I'm honest I know that I don't have the time to commit to learning these training methods and working with Teal.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

CalMom said:


> I'm curious as to how much this costs? Is it similar to those breeders who sell GRs with doctorate degrees?


There are trainer/handlers for hire for most venues- in this area, it runs around $600-700 month for field, and $500-600 a month for obedience, with decent trainers whose goal is titling. Like anything, you should be perfectly comfortable with the person you hire to do this for you.

The breeders who sell 'degrees' are selling a bunch of hooey for the most part. To me that's a totally different thing than sending a puppy for puppy k to a trainer for a month- many of those breeders, particularly in NC, buy entire litters and then 'train' them and sell them big bucks.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

ArchersMom said:


> I wish I had other people to train with! I've been unable to find any local people over the last 2 years. I live in a rural town where I don't know anyone, nor can't I find any training groups. I was completely unable to force fetch train Archer, and I need Teal to master the basics so that we can teach her simpler things. It is fairly expensive, but the trainer is a professional, I've met him at previous hunt tests. And if I'm honest I know that I don't have the time to commit to learning these training methods and working with Teal.


It is hard to find a group. They do not advertise. As in everything the more people the more drama. There are weekends when I drive 2 hours to train. The clubs that host the hunt tests, do they have any training days? There you can meet people from your area that you can connect with and form your little group and learn from each other.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

You could check with any nearby Golden Retriever Clubs to see if they have any groups that train together. I know our Badger Golden Retriever Club here in southern Wisconsin has a group like that. I see there is the Pacific Rim GRC in Salem, OR. If they don't have a group there might be members who would know good trainers or of groups of people that train together. And in this part of Wisconsin there is also a private retriever training club (mostly Labs...). There might be something like that near you.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I've exhausted our club search. Every club I emailed several times, but they never responded. Salem is about 2 hours from me without traffic but I would be able to train on weekends if they were inviting. At least I could until September, I'm not certain I'd even be able to travel that far unless my husband came with to babysit.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Are you a GRCA member? If so, I'd join the facebook group GRCA Field Education Committee and post there to see if you can get any leads on training.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Isn't this close by to you? Oregon Hunting Retriever Club I PM-ed you. Found a couple people in your area.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

KateC said:


> If you do decide to send Teal away with a professional, just be sure to very very carefully check them out My husband wanted to hunt with our now 2yr golden girl Kiya but we didn't know anything about how to train her for that. I got her to do agility with and she is my first golden retriever. My husband decided after getting a recommendation from one of his co-workers for an excellent trainer a bit north of us in WA to send our girl for a 3 month stay to get trained for hunting. When we got Kiya as a pup we were told she descends from hunting lines. She liked to retrieve things from the beginning, but we didn't know how to get her to give things up, so sending her away to be trained made sense. Now I am wishing we hadn't sent her. She left a happy enthusiatic girl and came back very nervous and afraid of men. She barely lets my husband pet her and she runs into her crate if we get out a bumper to try to get her to retrieve. The trainer told us that she would not make a good hunting dog. Lesson learned. Now we are left trying to undue the damage.



I am so sorry this happened. There are good trustworthy handlers and trainers in every field but even more scary ones. It is so hard to choose unless you are already inside a dog culture/ niche.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Argh. I had a whole reply written and it disappeared! I'll start again...

What about the people you hunt with? Do they work with dogs? (Or maybe you guys hunt on your own)

Have you been in touch with the Hunting Retriever Club folks?
Welcome to Hunting Retriever Club, Inc.

They are generally really nice, really helpful. They are big on getting more people into the sport, so they would probably be glad to help point you in the right direction, or get you in touch with others. I wish you lived closer to us! You could join our group! But I drive an hour to my trainer and group - which I don't consider too bad at all (considering I live in downtown Toronto!) 

What about going to hunt tests and asking around? Talk to the judges and organizers. See if there are people who train together or hunt together - see if there is anyone who teaches? I have discovered that, at least around here, it is a very small world, and I see the same people all the time at tests, and I know who trains with whom now, etc. I am part of a group and we are lucky to have someone who teaches (we pay for classes), so I am learning along with Shala. (And you quickly realize that it is 10% the dog and 90% the person who is being trained!)  

Personally, I love training Shala and working along with her, so I wouldn't want to send her away (I'd also miss her way too much and worry every second she was away). It will take us longer to get to where we are going, but I'm in no rush. I know you could get Teal ready for a hunt in six months if you found a group or a teacher, and she'll learn so much just going on hunts, too.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

I am not sure where you are in relation to Albany, OR but this kennel does day training and has a very good reputation: Sutter Bay Retrievers
You might be more comfortable doing the day training where you can see what is going on and learn to work with your dog.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Argh. I had a whole reply written and it disappeared! I'll start again...
> 
> What about the people you hunt with? Do they work with dogs? (Or maybe you guys hunt on your own
> 
> ...


We do just hunt on our own. Nobody we know competes with their dogs anyway so they've never even heard of force fetch.

I do need to try again to find a group or club to join. Even if I do go with a pro for basic training, I want a group to run drills with and learn from. I've reached out to a few before without any response but I need to try again.

I learned about the two trainers I'm interested in at hunt tests. But it seems like we get people from all over at our test. The one person I really hit it off with and was interested in teaching me turned out to be from Alaska! I need to be more outgoing.

The plan has always been to train Teal myself, but then I got the offer of an amazing full time job that requires me to commute an hour each way. But I've been so worried about teaching her bad habits and not knowing what to do, that when we train on weekends it's just throwing bumpers for fun.

I've always been the primary trainer, I learn from classes or by reading and then teach my husband. Without me teaching him, he doesn't know what to do. I only have 5 months left until we add a baby into the situation and get even busier. I won't even get to hunt with Teal for her first season  and I know realistically we won't have her ready to even be a hunting companion by October unless we do something.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

When you start training with a pro, he might be able to put you in with a group with his other clients. If he does any group training sessions, you'll meet tons of people that way, too.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

KateC said:


> If you do decide to send Teal away with a professional, just be sure to very very carefully check them out My husband wanted to hunt with our now 2yr golden girl Kiya but we didn't know anything about how to train her for that. I got her to do agility with and she is my first golden retriever. My husband decided after getting a recommendation from one of his co-workers for an excellent trainer a bit north of us in WA to send our girl for a 3 month stay to get trained for hunting. When we got Kiya as a pup we were told she descends from hunting lines. She liked to retrieve things from the beginning, but we didn't know how to get her to give things up, so sending her away to be trained made sense. Now I am wishing we hadn't sent her. She left a happy enthusiatic girl and came back very nervous and afraid of men. She barely lets my husband pet her and she runs into her crate if we get out a bumper to try to get her to retrieve. The trainer told us that she would not make a good hunting dog. Lesson learned. Now we are left trying to undue the damage.


This is tragic. We're going out to meet both possible trainers and getting opinions from people in the hunt test community before considering it further. One of the trainers even invited me out for the day to watch him train the beginning dogs and more advanced.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The local trainer who does private lessons just got back to me! Think we're going to check her out this weekend with a lesson and if all goes well I know my husband will want to stick with that. Then we won't have to send Teal away at all but will still get the resource of a trainer!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

ArchersMom

It can't hurt to ask a couple of forum friends PRIVATELY if they know anything about the trainers you are considering.

Also, think about forming your own training group. There are others like you out there. Advertise. Give a free lunch, even Bologna sandwiches are OK.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

TrailDogs said:


> I am not sure where you are in relation to Albany, OR but this kennel does day training and has a very good reputation: Sutter Bay Retrievers
> You might be more comfortable doing the day training where you can see what is going on and learn to work with your dog.


Excellent recommendation. Also, very important, they are experienced with Goldens.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

gdgli said:


> ArchersMom
> 
> It can't hurt to ask a couple of forum friends PRIVATELY if they know anything about the trainers you are considering.
> 
> Also, think about forming your own training group. There are others like you out there. Advertise. Give a free lunch, even Bologna sandwiches are OK.


This is a great suggestion. If anyone is willing to lend their input, I'm happy to hear it. I'm not sure how big the dog trainer world is and if I should only ask people in the PNW. I was suggested one of the send away trainers by a few golden people, both from here on the forum and that I've met in person. Everyone I find has said wonderful things about him.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

ArchersMom said:


> This is a great suggestion. If anyone is willing to lend their input, I'm happy to hear it. I'm not sure how big the dog trainer world is and if I should only ask people in the PNW. I was suggested one of the send away trainers by a few golden people, both from here on the forum and that I've met in person. Everyone I find has said wonderful things about him.



Please take a look
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ld/104083-how-locate-form-training-group.html


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

I sent my pup to a field trial pro... I don't have time to do her field work and really want her to run derbies this fall. Outcome is uncertain at this point ;-) she's only been there a couple weeks.

There's quite a few trainers in the WA/OR area; I asked around last fall when I had a puppy buyer from the area wanting to know what was available. Try visiting the Retriever Training Forum and asking about trainers in your area - and go to entryexpress.net and look for hunt tests coming up. I know there's quite a few in Oregon this time of year.


----------

